# HP Halifax B.Mk.1



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

just wondering if flat black would work instead of anthracite gray? for the underside of the bomber. making the Revell Hp Halifax B.Mk.1 No76 Squadron RAF 1941.....(this is my first attempt with a RAF aircraft)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the underside color is/was "Night" which is just black. Revell states to use Anthricite, which is a dark, charcoal grey, probably for scale effect. Pure black is pretty stark. I built a Lancaster and used flat black. In the future I will probably use Tamiya's spray "Rubber Black".


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks I will have to look into it.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

If you can spray acrylics, you might try a flat black then rub it down when dry. This leaves a light "sheen" which looks good. Takes that starkness away that was mentioned above.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone built the Revell H.P Hailifax had issues with the bomb doors? If no, Does anyone know if Revell is helpful in sending parts? because my bomb doors DO NOT fit right


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell Germany kit is a reissue of the old Matchbox kit. The doors do not fit closed very well. If the kit is still in production you can get parts via Revell USA, who handles parts for Revell Germany as well. They have an online parts request form to fill out.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw a great article in Fine Scale where the guy first sprayed dark charcoal then black over it and lightly sanded it down so the dark grey showed through. Looked awesome. Planning to do it on my Tamiya Lancaster.
Bruce


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

There's rumours flying around that Revell are doing a newly tooled Halifax this year.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not a rumor. Its an announced released. An early version too. The Matchbox kit has an incorrectly shaped canopy and grossly undersized tail planes, among other faults. Hopefully Revell will do a radial engined version later on.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its not a rumor. Its an announced released. An early version too. The Matchbox kit has an incorrectly shaped canopy and grossly undersized tail planes, among other faults. Hopefully Revell will do a radial engined version later on.




Excellent news! Their new B17 seems to be flying off the shelves (must get one of those too) so it's a logical choice for their next bomber seeing as they've done the Lancaster as well.

I'd agree with djnick and paint the underside matt black too medic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Lancaster is kinda sketchy. Its a disappointment compared to the Heinkel 177, Junkers 290 and Focke Wulf 200. The 70s Airfix Lanc is still the most accurate overall (and cheapest). The B-17 looks good although the heavy engraved paneling on the fusilage looks like a stack of bricks, especially in the nose area. I will probably get the B-17, though. I don't like the Academy offering too much.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> The Lancaster is kinda sketchy. Its a disappointment compared to the Heinkel 177, Junkers 290 and Focke Wulf 200. The 70s Airfix Lanc is still the most accurate overall (and cheapest). The B-17 looks good although the heavy engraved paneling on the fusilage looks like a stack of bricks, especially in the nose area. I will probably get the B-17, though. I don't like the Academy offering too much.




The engraved paneling does look a bit too obtrusive on the B17 agreed but it still looks like quite a nice kit. Looks like the Halifax is coming out near next Christmas.


----------

